# Extending internet to use ethernet cable on PS5



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

We have a BT Homehub5 router for our internet.

Wifi signal is reasonably good for our day to day devices, MacBook, iPhones, SkyQ etc.

Playstation 4 upstairs in sons bedroom has always been temperamental, now he has upgraded to a PS5 its even more infuriating.

The PS5 by all accounts online has a very poor wireless adaptor and reception.
We sometimes get 0.5mb on it when its running at 35mb downstairs.

I want to extend the internet, but I don't think I want to just extend the wireless range, as I think that is the issue with the PS5.
I am thinking of a power line adapter, so I can plug one in downstairs, directly in to the router, and then use the mains cabling of the house to be able to plug in the 2nd adapter upstairs, then plug the ethernet cable into the adapter and PS5

I'm thinking about one of these
https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...dapter-kit-av1300-twin-pack-10167032-pdt.html

Anyone have any experience with one they've bought, TP-Link or other, good or bad?

I don't want to waste my money, or get something that half useless :wall:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

They look similar to what we’ve got, had no issues and work well. 

As long as your mains is on 1 circuit, then can’t see a problem in what your thinking.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you have a sky q mini box, as that has Ethernet out and would technically solve the problem ?

I use one of my sky q mini boxes to offer Ethernet to non wifi blu ray player and works brilliantly.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...adapter-kit-av600-twin-pack-10143560-pdt.html

Recently bought these.

We have virgin cable and close to the router get 200mbs on wifi.

I was getting only 30mbs in my home office, and wanted a bit more. The office is on the same ring main as the living room. Now getting 60mbps using these. Simple to set up and been working fine for 3 months, so far so good.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I purchased a TP Link Deco 4, would never look back, near enough full speed at every corner of the house.

Going from the Super Hub 3.0 on the 100mbs package, the signal couldn’t reach my study. Now we have 500mbs and the Mesh Wifi system, it’s incredible, swimming in wifi.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

bluechimp said:


> I purchased a TP Link Deco 4, would never look back, near enough full speed at every corner of the house.
> 
> Going from the Super Hub 3.0 on the 100mbs package, the signal couldn't reach my study. Now we have 500mbs and the Mesh Wifi system, it's incredible, swimming in wifi.


Same here. Used to struggle to get 2mb upstairs, now get nearly 300mb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

TP Link user as above here too - (With no issues and would buy again) James. Good luck !


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

We also use a Deco (M5?) to extend the wifi and the one we have has an ethernet socket on the back that goes into the sons Xbox. He used to complain all the time, not is happy a pig-in-poop.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We have the tp link av600, excellent signal now, I love the you can plug wired devices in as long as you have a plug socket 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I use Devolo but they’re all pretty much cross-compatible with each other. They work well as long as you can find suitable ‘rings’ as mentioned. 

The one out to the shed for a cam still gets 200mbit.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I’ve had mixed results from Powerline over the years, so I’d suggest if you want to try these then make sure you buy from a retailer with a no quibble returns policy just in case they don’t work well enough in your house. The “issue” is that you have no way of knowing if your mains wiring is carrying any high frequency noise that would swamp the signal from the powerline units, which either limits their speed or means variable performance.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Everyone

Thanks so much for your advice :thumb:

I'll look at picking up one of the TP Link things over the weekend.
I think a power line adapter would work best for me at the moment, as its the wired connection which is a must.

How do you go on with the Deco M4 whole home wifi things?

Do you have to change all your wifi passwords on your devices or does it just use your current one that you use to connect to your existing router?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ordered the TP-Link TL-PA8010P Powerline Adapter starter kit and got it today.

Easy enough to connect.
Plug 1 unit into the mains, ethernet cable from router to unit, then connect the other unit where you want to receive wired internet, plug it in, press pair button on both units.
Green lights will appear when you've got power and created a secure network.

Then connect the ethernet cable to the PS5.

My son was raging at the wireless connection saying sometimes he's only getting 0.8mpbs or 1.5mbps.

Speed checked it straight away and he's getting 31.2mbps :thumb:

I checked the wireless connection downstairs on the MacBook and I'm getting 32.5mbps

This is on a 35mb BT connection

So all in all I'm happy.

If I hear him rage tonight I'm just going to go upstairs and smash the PS5 in :devil:

:lol:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

If you hear him rage then he is playing COD coldwar (ask me how I know, lol).


----------

